# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Θέρμανση για κοτοπουλάκια!

## Σιδέρης

Καλημερα σε ολα τα μελη.Δημιουργησα αυτο το θεμα διοτι την πεμπτη που μας ερχεται θα εχω 2 κοτοπουλακια μικρα.Οποτε χρειαζομαι ενα τροπο για να τα ζεστανω.Υπαρχουν ειδικες λαμπες για κοτοπουλα η κατι αλλο που να βγαζει ζεστη?Φυσικα μην ειναι πολυ ακριβο.Πειτε παρακαλω γρηγορα γιατι θα πρεπει να το παραγγειλω .Eυχαριστω για το χρονο σας!

----------


## οδυσσέας

μια απλή 40αρα λάμπα πυρακτώσεως με μια μπαλαντέζα η ένα λαμπατέρ γραφείου θα κάνει την δουλειά που θες. 
θα βάλεις τα πουλάκια σε ένα κουτί την λάμπα θα την κρεμάσεις στην μια άκρη του κουτιού και το φαί με το νερό στην άλλη. 
θα ανάψεις την λάμπα και θα την βάλεις σε ύψος περίπου 20 πόντους ψηλά από το δάπεδο του κουτιού. 
θα παρατηρήσεις όταν τα πουλάκια μαζεύονται κάτω από την λάμπα πως κοιμούνται και ανάλογα θα κατεβάσεις η θα ανεβάσεις και άλλο την λάμπα.

----------


## Σιδέρης

Ωραια,Μια χαρα τοτε θα παρω να παρω μια .Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σου.Επισης αν εχεις καμια αλλη συμβουλη πες την μου διοτι θελω να ειμαι ετοιμοις και οργανωμενος οταν τα παρω.

----------


## xarhs

να ενταχθω και εγω παλι στη συζητηση??????

σιδερη φροντισε να παρεις κουτι αρκετα ψηλο.............

----------


## Σιδέρης

Πηρα 4 κουτες και τις ενωσα.Εκανα τρυπες για πορτες και εχει γινει πολυ καλο.

----------


## xarhs

να ξερεις οτι απο τις κουτσουλιες μπορει κατω το χαρτονι στον πατο να τραβηξει υγρασια

----------


## Σιδέρης

Μπορει ,δεν ξερω το πολυ πολυ αλλαζω κουτα.Τελικα θα παρω ενα φωτιστικο για τα κοτοπουλακια.Εαν εχετε να μου προτειτενετε κανενα στειλε π.μ!Επισης τηλεφωνησα σε ενα μαγαζι και μου ειπε οτι αμα τους εχω λαμπα-φωτιστικο δεν πεθαινουν ευκολα.Και να εχουν χωρο να κινουνται που ειπε τον οποιον τον εχουν.Και να μην τα πασπατευω.Αν τα καλω ολα αυτα θα ζησουν.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποσο μικρα θα τα παρεις? εχουν βγαλει πουπουλα?

----------


## Σιδέρης

Δεν ξερω ποσο μικρα θα τα παρω....

----------


## οδυσσέας

γιατι δεν ξερεις?

----------


## Σιδέρης

Tι να σου πω απλα δεν ξερω ,δεν τα εχω δει ακομα καν.Επισης μια ερωτηση,αυτο που βαζουμε νερο στα πουλια κανει για τα κοτοπουλακια?

----------


## xarhs

δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε.........

----------


## Σιδέρης

Βασικα νομιζω θα ειναι καλυτερα!Δεν θα μπορουν να βραχουν με τιποτα και θα πινουν ευκολα!

----------


## xarhs

δεν ξερω. αν βλεπεις οτι μπορουν και πινουν τοτε οκ

----------

